Ask HN: Besides Stackoverflow, what websites do you Use to find coding solutions - krm01
======
memexy
I always just use Google for all my programming related searches. Usually it
finds a stackoverflow result but not always. You will need to clarify further
if you're looking for another answer.

------
brodouevencode
Depends: for architectural stuff usually a mix of AWS, Microsoft, Martin
Fowler, etc. For programming SO and the language/platform/SDK docs themselves.
For infrastructure man pages, AWS/Microsoft for cloud, etc. All in all usually
just going back to the root of the product.

